# weapons



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 1, 2009)

this is on my mind today cause i finnaly went down to the hardware store for the 2 E-clips i needed for my leinad m.d(now all i need is the safety pin to secure hammer) im quite happy since now although its still a non functionig derringer, i can at least look at it without poping the trigger spring, or losing my pinns, and i plan on getting my hands on the safety by my birthday in nov.   now my question to y'all, is what are your takes on weapons. its my personal belief that all natural criters are endowed with a weapon of somekind(teeth,claws,ect...) i believe its well within my rights to kill so long as its for defense of myself,neighbors,friends, or for food. discuss!! im off for a celabratory cigar.


----------



## outward (Oct 1, 2009)

I HAVE A .44 MAGNUM LIKE A REEEAAAAALLLL MAN.

Honestly, though, I don't understand gun obsessions. Unless you're like, in the military and actually need to know about firearms.

OR YOU THINK COMMUNISTS WILL GET YOU IN YOUR SLEEP.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 1, 2009)

So whenever a famine comes we can expect you to kill random pedestrians?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh hey, OP's in TX.  Explains everything.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 1, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> So whenever a famine comes we can expect you to kill random pedestrians?


 trying and failing to think of sweany tod quotes


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a bow and some arrows =3

One day I'll get a gun and a gundog and go hunt some deer. I've always wanted to =3 Venison is YUMMERZ. 

Also, does a fishing pole count as a weapon?


----------



## ~secret~ (Oct 1, 2009)

Humanity has evolved to make weapons just like a bear has evolved big ass claws. Weapons are ok I guess.


----------



## YokoWolf (Oct 1, 2009)

I learned how to use a gun, but personally I would never use them unless there really was no alternative. Guns take the fun out it for me. I prefer the sword, dagger, fist, or bow.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 1, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Humanity has evolved to make weapons just like a bear has evolved big ass claws. Weapons are ok I guess.


Except bears can't kill millions in milliseconds.


----------



## Qoph (Oct 1, 2009)

I expect this to turn into another argument between what's-his-name and everyone else in less than 30 posts :|


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 1, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Except bears can't kill millions in milliseconds.


 neither can i with a single shot derringer! i dont own any nukes


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 1, 2009)

outward said:


> I HAVE A .44 MAGNUM LIKE A REEEAAAAALLLL MAN.
> 
> Honestly, though, I don't understand gun obsessions. Unless you're like, in the military and actually need to know about firearms.
> 
> OR YOU THINK COMMUNISTS WILL GET YOU IN YOUR SLEEP.



Having conscript army means most men here in Finland spend time in the army. 
I dont own a gun nor do i plan on getting one as i dont see why i would need one, but i MIGHT have to in any case learn how to use a 7.62x39mm RK-62/95tp assault rifle. Or a Leopard 2a4 main battle tank with 120 mm L44 rheinmetal smoothbore gun and MG3. Or an F/A-18 Hornet C fighter.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 1, 2009)

Guns are okay.  I only have air rifles, but they're fun to target practice with.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 1, 2009)

.22 lr semi winchester is the only gun that I have legal permission (by my parents) to own...

But, I might just happen to own an improvized 20 gauge as well (barrel is 24", so its legal). But it is only a "possibly" type situation....

AND FUCK YEAH, TEXAS.

WE DO HAVE A RIFLE BEHIND EVERY BLADE OF GRASS.
Unlike Massachusetts and Washington.


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 1, 2009)

I like weapons, I kinda want to start a collection of them sometime.

Only thing I keep with me that could be used as a weapon is a large adjustable wrench. I have it for the slight chance I end up having to work on a bike or something away from the garage, but I imagine if I actually need to use it for something, I'll forget I have it. Being a student, I'd get in trouble if I had an actual weapon.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 1, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> .
> 
> AND FUCK YEAH, TEXAS.
> 
> ...


 fuck yea!!  this statement should go on "facts" thread


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Except bears can't kill millions in milliseconds.



Whales can do that to krill =3


----------



## ~secret~ (Oct 1, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Except bears can't kill millions in milliseconds.



If they could, they would.



YokoWolf said:


> I learned how to use a gun, but personally I would never use them unless there really was no alternative. Guns take the fun out it for me. I prefer the sword, dagger, fist, or bow.



Good luck with that. And since when was killing fun? You're sick. And an idiot.


----------



## Lasair (Oct 1, 2009)

thing is, weapons are kinda cool, but it's our tendancy to say ''omg we gotta defend ourselves in case that guy gets a bigger weapon, so we gotta get a bigger on than him'' over and over that means we now have enough Nuclear-Missiles in the world to kill ourselves 3 times over :/

people tend to get over-zealous when they have a weapon, thats why there are so many stabbings here in Ireland, people with knives an argument gets out of hand and there u go. other think its their 'right to kill' whatever the hell they want rather than just in defense.

Even with airsoft equipment ive read stories about ppl threatning people that there real, shooting people with them outside of a game 'for fun' etc etc.

i have shot a gun many times (3 month FCA course, weilded a 5.56mm Styer AUG A2 rifle, a Styer SSG sniper, and a Sig226 9mm.) and its great fun.
my opinion on weapons is, there okay, but only when there in the right hands.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 1, 2009)

This made me think of Half Life: Full Life


*WEPON*


----------



## Lasair (Oct 1, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> This made me think of Half Life: Full Life
> 
> 
> *WEPON*



lol that made me think of Renard's music remix based on that.
killer tune.


wepon wepon wepon WEPON!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 1, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Humanity has evolved to make weapons just like a bear has evolved big ass claws. Weapons are ok I guess.


 


An Lasair Rua said:


> thing is, weapons are kinda cool, but it's our tendancy to say ''omg we gotta defend ourselves in case that guy gets a bigger weapon, so we gotta get a bigger on than him'' over and over that means we now have enough Nuclear-Missiles in the world to kill ourselves 3 times over :/
> 
> people tend to get over-zealous when they have a weapon, thats why there are so many stabbings here in Ireland, people with knives an argument gets out of hand and there u go. other think its their 'right to kill' whatever the hell they want rather than just in defense.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.pauliddon.net/img/ira volunteers.jpg
Oh, you Irish people and firearms...

It is more natural for Texans to like guns. I think it is something in the water supply, or the soil....


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 1, 2009)

I keep my shotguns close... you know, for the zombies.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2009)

The guns are kept locked away in my home. 

...Not that I had anything to do with that.


----------



## Lasair (Oct 1, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> http://www.pauliddon.net/img/ira volunteers.jpg
> Oh, you Irish people and firearms...



sorry to be frank but that reference, not cool.
seriously sectarianisim is still a very touchy subject on both sides of the border.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 1, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> sorry to be frank but that reference, not cool.
> seriously sectarianisim is still a very touchy subject on both sides of the border.


 
I know. 

The Irish member of my family (half of them) came over in 20's because of the civil war.

But so did the Finns, who also had a civil war....

But, being facetious, of course.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 1, 2009)

FUCK YOU ALL I MAKE CHAINMAIL <3

And I am training in archery, longsword, rapier and a few other medieval weapons.
I outcool you all ;]


----------



## Ziff (Oct 1, 2009)

http://ranting-gryphon.com/Rants/2rant-guns.mp3
^This


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 1, 2009)

nothings better than steel at its purest. id like to learn to forge a blade someday, itd be an awsome career


----------



## Barak (Oct 1, 2009)

Gun are Awesome :3

Bad thing i'm the only one in my familly who can use one 

I own: BERETTA M9,FAMAS Replica,Several knife and machette


----------



## Azure (Oct 1, 2009)

Barak said:


> Gun are Awesome :3
> 
> Bad thing i'm the only one in my familly who can use one
> 
> I own: BERETTA M9,FAMAS Replica,Several knife and machette


How can you own a Beretta at 15? Just wondering.

I myself have no weapons, unless you count the ones they issue me.  M-4 is boring, M9 is clunky and unreliable. My Seal Pup Elite knife, is godly and made of win, as is my grandfathers Marine Issue KA-BAR.  Fuck yeah.


----------



## Yaps (Oct 1, 2009)

Barak said:


> Gun are Awesome :3
> 
> Bad thing i'm the only one in my familly who can use one
> 
> I own: BERETTA M9,FAMAS Replica,Several knife and machette


 
You do!? 

Well, I like rifles are are fun item to use it to shoot practice "targets". But for war and hunting that is a no no from me.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 1, 2009)

i want my first gun to be either a SAA, .44 Hand Cannon, or a P-38. i have none as of now, though i got a few daggers, i want to go get a Trench Knife soon though, spiked brass knucles with a knife, hell yeah.


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 1, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> i MIGHT have to in any case learn how to use a 7.62x39mm RK-62/95tp assault rifle. Or a Leopard 2a4 main battle tank with 120 mm L44 rheinmetal smoothbore gun and MG3. Or an F/A-18 Hornet C fighter.



"Excuse me, I'd like to take the 'F/A-18 Hornet C Introduction 101' course... no, I'm not planning to join up, it's just in case y'know..."


----------



## Volpino (Oct 1, 2009)

Not allowed to have guns anymore.

But I used to have a nice M16A2 with the M203 attachment. I could hit a bug in the eye at 300 meters with the 203, but couldn't hit the broadside of a barn at 50 with the 16.

Wouldn't let me have a MK-19 on my HMWV though. Said it wasn't right on a chaplain's vehicle.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 1, 2009)

Bit offtopic:
My choices how to deal with the mandatory service are: 
Serve in the Defence Forces. 
Do civilian service thats DOUBLE the lenght of the minimum in the Defence Forces. 
Get papers from a doctor that releases you from the mandatory military service. 
Refuse the service entirely without doctors statement that i cant serve in the FDF , and get sentenced into prison.

I wish we had professional army right about now. 
Sigh.


----------



## Azure (Oct 1, 2009)

Vupino said:


> Not allowed to have guns anymore.
> 
> But I used to have a nice M16A2 with the M203 attachment. I could hit a bug in the eye at 300 meters with the 203, but couldn't hit the broadside of a barn at 50 with the 16.
> 
> Wouldn't let me have a MK-19 on my HMWV though. Said it wasn't right on a chaplain's vehicle.


Hey man, I'd support that in a heartbeat.  Nothing like laying the fury of the lord on the bastards.  We need to field more MK-19's anyway.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 1, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Hey man, I'd support that in a heartbeat.  Nothing like laying the fury of the lord on the bastards.  We need to field more MK-19's anyway.



hell yeah, i wish we could do more things gun related in ROTC. i think FT. Knox has a thing where you go against the Army as insurgents. i wish we could sign a paper and fight the Army, see who would win.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 1, 2009)

eh, i live in oregon....hunting and fishing are a main part of our states culture. i own a 243 remington, a 20 gauge benelli, and a bowtech(set for 65lb draw). i guess you could say i am for guns lol


----------



## Azure (Oct 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> hell yeah, i wish we could do more things gun related in ROTC. i think FT. Knox has a thing where you go against the Army as insurgents. i wish we could sign a paper and fight the Army, see who would win.


Heh, being an OPFOR requires actual visitation to the theatre of war in some way shape or form.  Give it time.  I guarantee you that the Army would slaughter a bunch of ROTC cadets.


----------



## Dass (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm feeling too lazy to explain why I vote no, but this nicely sums up my feelings


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 1, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Heh, being an OPFOR requires actual visitation to the theatre of war in some way shape or form.  Give it time.  I guarantee you that the Army would slaughter a bunch of ROTC cadets.



we are Marines though, we are Cannon Fodder, er i mean, valuble assests that would, screw it we would snipe and charge. we have 2 jr. olympic shooters though, so we may get a decent amount.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 1, 2009)

Show me some of those weapon forms and the gun-drills they do in martial arts and the military (Respectively). Then I'll be impressed. So you got an antique military-grade weapon on display. Cool...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 1, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Oh hey, OP's in TX.  Explains everything.



Hey, I'm here and I don't like weapons! Well, I don't approve of guns and other firearms and such (a common and very popular choice of 'weapon' here in the Great State of Texas). But most other weapons I don't approve of. However, tanfas, nunchucks, and the bo staff, I do approve of. 

But my stance on weapons is "no."

Oh, lol. If you look at the poll, it turns out I'm the only Texan who voted "nea." X3


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 1, 2009)

Qoph said:


> I expect this to turn into another argument between *what's-his-name* and everyone else in less than 30 posts :|



You rang?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 1, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Hey, I'm here and I don't like weapons! Well, I don't approve of guns and other firearms and such (a common and very popular choice of 'weapon' here in the Great State of Texas). But most other weapons I don't approve of. However, tanfas, nunchucks, and the bo staff, I do approve of.
> 
> But my stance on weapons is "no."
> 
> Oh, lol. If you look at the poll, it turns out I'm the only Texan who voted "nea." X3


 
But you are from Austin.

Replace the "n" with an "m", and rearrange the letter, and you get Autism, which explains the aloof state of your city from the whole of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Oct 1, 2009)

I am skilled, and I see absolutly nothing wrong with weapons of any kind.
People on the other hand; people kill people, weapons don't, weapons are tools.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 1, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> I am skilled, and I see absolutly nothing wrong with weapons of any kind.
> People on the other hand; people kill people, weapons don't, weapons are tools.


 
Exactly...

People cannot try to utilize the argument that guns kill people....

People are the ones loading the magazine meticulously, loading, cocking the gun, turning off the safety, then taking shot after shot into someone...

I dont think a hunk of metal (at least what most civilians can afford) can do all that be itself.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 1, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Hey man, I'd support that in a heartbeat.  Nothing like laying the fury of the lord on the bastards.



Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition!


----------



## Dass (Oct 1, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> I am skilled, and I see absolutly nothing wrong with weapons of any kind.
> People on the other hand; people kill people, weapons don't, weapons are tools.



My argument (personally) is that people use guns they shouldn't be able to obtain to kill people they wouldn't otherwise be able to kill, hence my no vote.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Oct 1, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition!


 
Holy hell in a handbasket I haven't head that phrase in yrs.

Thank you, Irreverent


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> But you are from Austin.
> 
> Replace the "n" with an "m", and rearrange the letter, and you get Autism, which explains the aloof state of your city from the whole of the Republic of Texas.



Howcome everything you say irritates me? X3

Goodness you make me wish I wasn't a Texan!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 1, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> But you are from Austin.
> 
> Replace the "n" with an "m", and rearrange the letter, and you get Autism, which explains the aloof state of your city from the whole of the Republic of Texas.



Correction: I live *in* Austin, I'm *not from* Austin. 

And the rest of the town is fine. It's what the rest of y'all outside of here put *into* our capitol that's mucking up the rest!

And if anything, you'd expect people from Austin to have contrasting views on guns and such as opposed to the rest of the state!



Nargle said:


> Goodness you make me wish I wasn't a Texan!



Be glad you don't have that in common then. X3
He ain't a Texas Native. >.>


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Be glad you don't have that in common then. X3
> He ain't a Texas Native. >.>



Well, technically I was born in Kansas, which is even WORSE.... But I grew up in Texas, Minnesota, Arizona, Colorado, and some other places I think. But I think I've spent the most cumulative number of years in my life in Texas X3

But I'll only be here for another 3 or so years! Then I'm heading straight to California =3 That's where all the Animation job opportunities are! I'm aiming for Pixar, which is in San Fransisco n.n Kinda sucks, though, because about 90% of Texans talk about California as if it were Sodom and Gomorrah or something, and that all Californians are heathen whackadoos =/ 

Just 3 more years! X3


----------



## Volpino (Oct 1, 2009)

Dass said:


> My argument (personally) is that people use guns they shouldn't be able to obtain to kill people they wouldn't otherwise be able to kill, hence my no vote.



But I'm not allowed to have guns. So they at least block some things right? 70% insane = hard to get a gun permit. =P


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 1, 2009)

Are we all forgetting about another lethal weapon? I'll give you all hints. China used it in toys. Some say it contributed to the fall of the Roman Empire. Kids like to eat it from old houses. Colonel mustard used it in the library. Can you guess what it is? 

Lead. Come on, give it some credit.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 1, 2009)

It's what your bio says you have taken?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 2, 2009)

Vupino said:


> It's what your bio says you have taken?


 
Are you stating or asking?


----------



## ~secret~ (Oct 2, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> sorry to be frank but that reference, not cool.
> seriously sectarianisim is still a very touchy subject on both sides of the border.



Yeah that guy is a bit of a arsehole alright :T


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Oct 2, 2009)

Weapons are guilty instant gratification for humans. 

Nonfatal ones can be fun since it stimulates and appeals to our violent sides, and hunting is great.

But I don't see why people need to stockpile weapons, the next zombie apocalypse isn't coming soon. But maybe keeping around a assault weapon might come in handy in the future.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I have a bow and some arrows =3
> 
> One day I'll get a gun and a gundog and go hunt some deer. I've always wanted to =3 Venison is YUMMERZ.
> 
> *Also, does a fishing pole count as a weapon?*



It does if you tie a hand grenade on the end of the line.........   >.<


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> It does if you tie a hand grenade on the end of the line.........   >.<



Actually, I have found that they can be used to give an unfortunate bystander a stinging red welt, in much the same fashion as a wet bamboo cane.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2009)

I just have my fists and my *RAGE *but my step dad has a few swords he's found, I wonder how sharp they are *ponders* maybe if I found one of those insane and fucked up furries near me I can use it on them :twisted:


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 2, 2009)

Knives.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 2, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> How can you own a Beretta at 15? Just wondering.
> 
> I myself have no weapons, unless you count the ones they issue me.  M-4 is boring, M9 is clunky and unreliable. *My Seal Pup Elite knife, is godly and made of win, as is my grandfathers Marine Issue KA-BAR.*  Fuck yeah.



http://bugei.com/product_1487_detailed.htm


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 2, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> It does if you tie a hand grenade on the end of the line.........   >.<



But where's the sport in that?


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 2, 2009)

I just use throwing knives and throwing axe. Not really a fanatic.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Oct 2, 2009)

Definitely yea for me. A 1911 is more effective than 911.


----------



## Tamurello (Oct 2, 2009)

I have foam nunchaku and have taken a little dao, and kinda know how to shoot, does that count?


----------



## Barak (Oct 2, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> How can you own a Beretta at 15? Just wondering.
> 
> I myself have no weapons, unless you count the ones they issue me.  M-4 is boring, M9 is clunky and unreliable. My Seal Pup Elite knife, is godly and made of win, as is my grandfathers Marine Issue KA-BAR.  Fuck yeah.



Father buy me this 

I live at 10 km of all kind of civilation,And near the wood so....


----------



## Azure (Oct 2, 2009)

Barak said:


> Father buy me this
> 
> I live at 10 km of all kind of civilation,And near the wood so....


Well play safely then. My dad never bought me any guns.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 2, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> It does if you tie a hand grenade on the end of the line.........   >.<



Would that even work underwater? XD


----------



## Fay V (Oct 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Would that even work underwater? XD



I'm pretty sure grendades explode in water, and if there are fish around the shockwave kills them since it's much larger in water. 

I want to learn to shoot with guns. I've done martial arts weapons training, I got a pair of nunchaku somewhere. done some archery stuff. 

I don't mind weapons really, but i've lived in texas and montana for a large chunk of my life so...yeah


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 2, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Be glad you don't have that in common then. X3
> He ain't a Texas Native. >.>


 
Neither is Stephen F. Austin, Sam Houston, Jame Bowie, David Burnet, Davy Crockett, William Barret Travis, Thomas Lubbock, Mirabeau Lamar, Lorenzo de Zavala, Ira Ingram, or Elisha Pease....

But hey, they're only the founding fathers of the Republic of Texas....


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

What a surprise, Roose and Irre voted yeah for weapons


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Would that even work underwater? XD



it should, i have an inactive one, i pull the pin, its an amazingly simple device. they way it works is when the pin is pulled, if you arent holding on that one piece of smooth metal, it flies off from a small piece of metal that collides with something like flint, i think. then it ignites the fuse and burns down on in, boom.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Oct 2, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> it should, i have an inactive one, i pull the pin, its an amazingly simple device. they way it works is when the pin is pulled, if you arent holding on that one piece of smooth metal, it flies off from a small piece of metal that collides with something like flint, i think. then it ignites the fuse and burns down on in, boom.


 
Is this what you mean?

http://science.howstuffworks.com/grenade2.htm


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 2, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Is this what you mean?
> 
> http://science.howstuffworks.com/grenade2.htm



no, mine was an old pineapple grenade, think WWII.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Oct 2, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> no, mine was an old pineapple grenade, think WWII.


 
Yea, I have 2 I use for paper weights.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah, i have a pineapple grenade on my shelf.
its fallen on my foot like 10000 times by now


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 2, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Yea, I have 2 I use for paper weights.



mine, was a $7 dollar little thing i was looking for for quite a while, now its a piece of my collection.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Oct 2, 2009)

I rebuilt mine from demilitarized parts when I was in the USMC.

So they were free.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 2, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> I rebuilt mine from demilitarized parts when I was in the USMC.
> 
> So they were free.



ah, i plan on going in when i hit 18. my cousin, his friend built sniper rifles for the Military, and i mean the one of a kind plan rifles, he got a gift to build one for himself around christmas. the thing is an amizing one of a kind rifle. great shot with the damn thing, we are talking huge bigass shots from great distances dead on.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Oct 2, 2009)

MOS 8541= Scout Sniper USMC

The Elite best of the Best


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 2, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> MOS 8541= Scout Sniper USMC
> 
> The Elite best of the Best



they may snipe, but Artillery can shoot with explosives miles upon miles away with pin point accuracy.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Oct 2, 2009)

Yea, been there too.

MOS 2811=TeleCommunications Tech
attached to 2/10 Artillary


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 2, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Yea, been there too.
> 
> MOS 2811=TeleCommunications Tech
> attached to 2/10 Artillary



im just going to go to Artillery and follow orders, loading and firing, maybe targeting, i dont know though. better than frontline infantry.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 2, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> The next zombie apocalypse isn't coming soon.


 

Wait... so I missed The first one? 


Dammit. 

If only I had known...


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Wait... so I missed The first one?
> 
> 
> Dammit.
> ...


How do you think the dinos died?  duh.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 2, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> How do you think the dinos died?  duh.



that one was fun, driving around in doc Brown's flying DeLorian time machine shooting zombie dinos with my automatic Railway Rifle while playing Rush in power armor. i also saw Irreverent.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> that one was fun, driving around in doc Brown's flying DeLorian time machine shooting zombie dinos with my automatic Railway Rifle while playing Rush in power armor. i also saw Irreverent.


He must have been our age back then, wasn't he?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 2, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> He must have been our age back then, wasn't he?



yep, we had a few bottles of whiskey, did a drive by on some T-Rexes with the Railway Rifle. it was fun.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 2, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> that one was fun, driving around in doc Brown's flying DeLorian time machine shooting zombie dinos with my automatic Railway Rifle while playing Rush in power armor. i also saw Irreverent.



:shock:



Jashwa said:


> He must have been our age back then, wasn't he?



:shock: :shock:



blackfuredfox said:


> yep, we had a few bottles of whiskey, did a drive by on some T-Rexes with the Railway Rifle. it was fun.



Conventional wisdom is that a metor did in the dinosaurs.....the reality is just a little bit different... (i ran out of ammo)


There is no "evolution", only animals that Irreverent let live.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 2, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you still got the railway rifle, probably a bit rusty but should work fine?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 3, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Would that even work underwater? XD



Remember, Crocodile Dundee fished with dynamite...


----------

